# My kitten - Maleke



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Well here he is FINALLY! Some of them might be blurry because it's next to impossible to keep a 10 week old kitten still long enough to get a picture of him with a webcam! He is a Siamese.....don't know what point he's going to be yet!

http://community.webshots.com/user/doll80

If that link doesn't work, I'll have another one up later tonight.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Aww, what a precious kitty!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a little sweetheart! Enjoy his antics; kittenhood doesn't last long enough.


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

I know watcha mean about trying to keep em still for a pic :wink: He's so cute! are those pretty blue eyes :shock: in pic # 3 he almost looks like a lil puppy


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Awww, he's beautiful!!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Aww, he's gorgeous! Don't you just love that kitten face? He is so cute!! He looks so innocent...but you know that behind that look lurks A LOT of mischief, hehehehe. May he bring you years and years of joy! I love the last pic of him meowing. What a sweety!!


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

Hehe, he's got that look on his face that says "I may look cute and innocent but inside I'm pure evil".

Very sweet!


----------

